# auto glym lifeshine



## nicp2007

error


----------



## djohn

I'm sorry nicp2007 but you have me totally confused. I really don't know what point your attempting to make.


----------



## nicp2007

there's no point tryin to be made just showin how i lifeshined my car,

and just a frendley warning that if u pay for this process at a main dealers you more than likely won'g get it,


----------



## Daffy

I don't know of anyone that would pay and I wouldn't recommend it either. Much better products to protect your cars paintwork. 
If it does do what it says then I would have done a full defect removal first.
Would recommend you get some m/f's and keep the applicator off the floor.
Car looks good in the photos.


----------



## m500dpp

Think the issue most of us have is that it doesnt last anywhere near as long as it says, and if its so great why did you wax over the top? Not having a go its just that this appears to be a good profit centre for th stealers simply because most of the public dont know any better!!!

Looks similar to EGP, nota product I get on with.....


----------



## nicp2007

i waxed over the top because the life shine does't leave that good of a finish


----------



## Autovogue

did you not prep the paint work fully before applying the lifeshine,
EG machine polish if required, followed by AG SRP, then by the lifeshine sealant?


----------



## nicp2007

the car was fully detailed about a week earlyer
and the paint was in very good condidion


----------



## L200 Steve

Wheel nuts are rusty.:thumb: 

If sold to the right customers, these products are an ideal profit maker for the pro and semi pro detailer. It's all about supplying the right product for the right customer.

Obviously if you think you're going to be able to sell a regular wash and care package, then you'd be crazy to apply one of these products. If you feel that this may be a one off though, and to a person who's not going to lavish their vehicle with the time and care that some of us practice, then these are an ideal product to sell.

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

So all in all a rip off then lol


----------



## nicp2007

yep,

allthough beeding of water is good for around a month


----------



## Daffy

nicp2007 said:


> yep,
> 
> allthough beeding of water is good for around a month


A month :doublesho. any half decent wax will do at least that and some.


----------



## JJ_

A month your kidding me on? Autoglym is ok, my dad has a supasealed car, it stopped beading after a few weeks. 

Waste of money imho, better buying a Zymol starter kit for the money its much better than any of these long term protection packages could wish to be.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

I think Steve's post summed it up perfectly TBH. Lifeshine is indeed the same as UGP, hence the reason to keep the warranty intact you need to use SRP on a monthly basis, so it isnt an apply and forget product


----------



## xXBullXx

haha the boys who work with me use this stuff to valet the cars and use a car brush to clean the cars cant beleave it!!!!
also one of the boys was washin someones car the brush went abit dry so he dipped it in a puddle couldnt beleave what i was seeing cowboys yeeehhaaa!!!!


----------



## A20 LEE

drive 'n' shine said:


> I think Steve's post summed it up perfectly TBH. Lifeshine is indeed the same as UGP, hence the reason to keep the warranty intact you need to use SRP on a monthly basis, so it isnt an apply and forget product


wouldn't the SRP strip the lifeshine? Its mildly cutting because it removes paint on red cars.


----------



## ianFRST

whats the 3 year guarentee for then? i see this for diamondbrite etc and was even offered it on the ST when we got it, but funnily enough, i said no :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

A20 LEE said:


> wouldn't the SRP strip the lifeshine? Its mildly cutting because it removes paint on red cars.


That was exactly my question when i was at AG a cpl of years ago, apparently it won't  hence the reason they include it in the aftercare pack. But i personally think it will


----------



## Brazo

drive 'n' shine said:


> That was exactly my question when i was at AG a cpl of years ago, apparently it won't  hence the reason they include it in the aftercare pack. But i personally think it will


SRP will remove fine swirls (ok ultra fine) it will remove oxidation.

A few tenths of a micron of sealant won't stand a chance!!!


----------



## Dave KG

drive 'n' shine said:


> That was exactly my question when i was at AG a cpl of years ago, apparently it won't  hence the reason they include it in the aftercare pack. But i personally think it will


It most certainly will.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Brazo said:


> SRP will remove fine swirls (ok ultra fine) it will remove oxidation.
> 
> A few tenths of a micron of sealant won't stand a chance!!!


Which does make you wonder why they incude SRP in the aftercare kit, tis definately an **** about face "recommendation"


----------



## Frothey

thing you got to remember is that we're wierd! we care about our cars paint, to many people a car is just a thing to get them from a to b.

we've got some customers who's car gets washed once a year, when it comes in for a service! the state of the inside of some cars is nothing more than a disgrace. 

dealers valeters get some stick, but if they did a "proper job", including foam, 2 bucket by hand, etc,etc how many cars do you think they would get through in a day? and would the owners even notice?

like steve says. horses for courses - supaguards a good product for the right person - for the rest i offer to do it properly myself :thumb:


----------



## Timmo

love the quote that 'if you pay for it at a dealers you prolly wont get it done'! 
Utter Bullsh#t mate! have to ask, have you ever worked at a dealers to know this firsthand?????
Every one i have worked at the kits are applied properly to all the vehicles,normally because the garages offer a bonus to the valeters for applying it! (everyone i have worked in has!) the fact you get left overs is neither here or there, any kit is designed to suplpy enough to cover a LArge MPV or 4X4 so when you do a micra for instance you are going to have a lot of spares! hence the cheap kits on ebay! 

As steve said though, this is a good product for the masses who dont worry about cleaning their own cars and any product that makes it easier for them is a bonus! as for longevity, i have to say on several of the cars we used to get in on servicing etc you couls always tell which had the life shine by the water sheeting when service washed (non contact pressure wash with shampoo), the oldest being just over 2 years wahsed with ag shampoo regularly and nothing else! So it does work for some! infatc for tha majority it does work!

9I personally have applied silverseal, diamondbrite, lifeshine, supagaurd and a couple others to well over 200 cars and everyone has been done properly with great customer satisfaction!)


----------



## xyber

I bought the full pdi kit off of ebay for £60, not bad considering the amount of gear that comes in the hold-all, but I used it as a starting point once id fully clayed my car, It did look really good considering it was an afternoons work and i finished off with 2 layers of p21s. It had people staring as I drove by and did look resprayed when not up close and with AG or Zym0l shampoo and a gilmour presoak came up really good, but if you look after your paint regularly it would soon be gone

The initial WOW factor is there and for prople who want thier car to look good with little effort its spot on, but for me, no Ive got more into detailing I can see its shortcomings

The sealant is really good on alloy wheels I found and they interior protectant sprays are good, I even tried them on some new trainers haha


----------



## nick_mcuk

I wont mention any names but a mate of mine used to work at a Peugeot Dealers....he got me a full SuperGuard Kit FOC...they had loads left over apprently cos they dont use the entire contents on a car.

Needless to say all these superguard kits etc etc are a rip off....pit like payment protection insurance.

I am surprized that TS havent picked up on this "life long polish" balderdash surely its being missold?


----------



## Fat Audi 80

I agree with the above post. Its about £40 worth of kit and if done properly I would not charge more than £100 for it. It must 2 hours work to apply it.

Lifeshine is a rip off and certainly won't offer the level of protection they claim...

Just my 2p's


----------



## Auto Finesse

I know for a fact most of the places around here dont put it on properly (or even know how to) cos they say they have but they do it with a kit they opend a month or so ago or with some thing else like SRP then stick the kits on ebay or sell them to the local valeters (timmo i think you may not know it all mate) i brought 20 DB kits a few months ago for £30.00 lol, i do sell this as a long life sealant but only to the people who want it, IE they call and say iv been offered such and such for so much at the dealers how much can you do this for, on a new motor i can detail it ad put the sealant and interior product on for the same as they charge, then the client gets what they wanted and more, and i get my wages, every one is happy, 

These kits are exactly that a package with claims not much else the actual paint sealant wont eveb do a year if applied proper over defect free IPAed paint, (trust me iv tried it) Klasse SG lasts longer than AG LS, the best of the bunch IMO is dimonbrite, and that still falls very short of its claims, but as long as people buy it and seem to like it, its never gona change


----------



## pamibarry

A lot of these paint protection kits don't really clean the dirt out of the paintwork first. They charge you for a 'protector' that protects the dirt that is in the paintwork. Bargain!

Have a look at this link...

http://www.astralcsl.com/product.do?product=38238

The product called pink actually cleans the paintwork first. Its sort of a medium compounding liquid. Then you polish and then put the glaze on. A tip of you do try this product is to use a cloth about 3" X 3" when applying the glaze, this is because the product is water thin. If you use a larger cloth all it does is soak up all the product. By using the smaller cloth you will actually be able to do cars with the glaze kit. Don't be put off by how cheap the product is, Astral is a trade supplier and the price is for valeters to buy at and then resell to their customers. Make the most of it as I know the offer is finishing soon! Good luck


----------



## Daragh

^^^ Looks like Re-labelled A-Glaze. If it is the full-strength one then 25 quid is a pretty good deal. When compared to Amazing Glaze which is more or less the same. The pink liquid is very nice to work with for prepping paint, although it dries fairly quickly. A-Glaze do a great microfibre wipe which works very well when applying the sealant as it does not soak it up much.


----------



## pamibarry

I see what your saying re A-Glaze. But I would like to assure you it isn't it is better, we sell loads of the stuff and it works well.


----------



## Daragh

It is funny the way the product descriptions are identical as are the bottles and caps etc. But a good deal. I buy (A-Glaze) in litres which cuts the costs down big time, per vehicle.


----------



## S-M

pamibarry said:


> I see what your saying re A-Glaze. But I would like to assure you it isn't it is better, we sell loads of the stuff and it works well.


then why cant my local astral rep tell me which side of my bonnet has the astral glaze on ??

its all bull****, and the instructions tell you to do regular polishing to keep the shine locked in or some other crap.

the regular polishing it was makes the shine last so long LOL

and spraying water on it to activate it?? ridiculous when you look at the data sheets and see its just a petrol based product


----------



## DE 1981

jesus man your spelling


----------



## S-M

Gavb said:


> jesus man your spelling


i have just finished washing the car here at work and my fingers dont want to work properly :lol:

i thought i google checked that anyway?

must have picked the wrong "rediculas" spelling or something


----------



## DE 1981

S-M said:


> i have just finished washing the car here at work and my fingers dont want to work properly :lol:
> 
> i thought i google checked that anyway?


not yours mate the original poster my friends 2 year old spells better


----------



## Hair Bear

That bottle of detailer could do with a correction job :lol:


----------



## PWOOD

From what I have seen a brand new car would be better off with a couple of coats of Collinite. 

A family member of mine got the AG treatment and swirled paint included in the deal (never asked my advice prior to purchasing so bit my tongue on observing said DAS). They got a nice AG valeting kit included in the price however it included SRP which baffled me.


----------



## Destroyers

According to autoglym, SRP does not remove lifeshine, nor does EGP. This is why they do not reccomend SRP'ing the car for a day or so after the lifeshine treatment has been applied to allow it to "bond".

I doubt autoglym are telling blatent lies, but they are probably not telling the full truth either (nor diamondbrite, supagard, and so on..)

Thier glass protectant is good stuff though, the water beads off the side windows straight away, and it lasts for ages too (5+ months going strong, which can't be that bad considering what you can get a bottle for on ebay).

Intrestingly, AG car glass polish (which is abrasive like SRP is) does not remove the glass guard (even I was suprised), so perhaps if they have forumlated thier glass guard to withstand thier abrasive window cleaner, they have also formulated lifeshine to withstand SRP (to a certain degree?).

Thier interior protectant is pretty good also, I sprayed some on some child car seat fabric, and left half side untreated, the treated side repelled water for a sensible time, and the non-treated side absorbed the water. Definately reccomended for interior where children are likely to spill drinks. Does change the texture of the fabric slightly though. Don't go playing around with this stuff though, it is bad to breathe it in.

I would certainly use thier glass guard again on my side windows..


----------



## alanjo99

What a can of worms !


----------



## Clark @ PB

I've just stripped the Vintage off my car and applied this Lifeshine stuff to it this afternoon, am i correct in thinking i've done the wrong thing now??


----------



## Affection to Detail

Clark said:


> I've just stripped the Vintage off my car and applied this Lifeshine stuff to it this afternoon, am i correct in thinking i've done the wrong thing now??


No, and make sure u rub the SRP in really hard for extra protection, the sealant is bulletproof apparently


----------



## billybob9351

what a pleb sorry but you are not a pro in the slightest if you were a pro you would know that lifeshine needs to be left on for 24hours!!!!!!!!!!! seriously where do we get these numptys from!!!! personaly i have used most the waxes on the market and if lifeshine is applied properly it should have a life of ten years or atleast thats how long the guarantee is for had you of bothered to read the pack you would know this in a week or so's time i will apply lifeshine to one half of a vauxhall corsa and ***** to the other and i will show you all the difference and these kits can be found on ebay for less than £10 so it is well worth considering...... these kits are designed for people that dont have time to wax there cars and just wish to wash them and vac them occasionly so thanks nicp for your very precise and up your own *** review of a worthy product


----------



## TinyD

/\/\/\/\ --- +1 Indeed Waxing over the top before its fully had time to cure 

Did you not read the instructions. 

Tard


----------



## cupraoli

a bloke i valet for got one of these kits last week for £6 from ebay i was abit doubtfull that i would be any good. he was telling about people charging £330+ to get it done.

i said id try it for him when i do his car. I will also do abit on the roof of my car and ill do the other half with my normal polish and nd lsp dodo supernatural and we can see which lasts the longest. Ill take some pictures so we can see whats what.
hope this might help to solve if its actually any good. (i know it wont be)


----------



## PugIain

Wahay old thread tastic!
Why resurrect a thread over a year old just to insult the guy??


----------



## nick_mcuk

If you buy these direct from an AG rep they cost about £60 notes....and the 10 year guarntee is only valid if you use the supplied kit (which i doubt many customers actually get) to clean the car!


----------



## Dave^

RoverIain said:


> Wahay old thread tastic!
> Why resurrect a thread over a year old just to insult the guy??


my sentimants exactly....

:spam:

:lol:


----------



## wstrain87

I do most of my work for a car salesman. Would that mean the Lifeshine pacvk would be a good choice for me? i.e. it will provide a good finish quickly? And also remain for a reasonable time without repeated valeting/detailing, so the car still looks presentable a few months down the line?


----------



## Serious




----------



## Nabs

I wish I found this site and thread before. I went for the audi body protect option. I think reading this I made a mistake. Well one lives and learns. Now I have it there is no use crying over split milk - what is the best way to take care of my car no I have the stuff on the body work? 

Also I was only provided with a bottle of shampoo and leather stuff - shoul I provided with more kit first?


----------



## Ninja59

you can probably remove it with claying and some IPA wipe downs might remove it so that you can do it properly....


----------



## Dubjunkie

well if you have a selection of it at home are you one of those valeters that dont apply it to a car when the customer pays for it?


----------



## Guest

RoverIain said:


> Wahay old thread tastic!
> Why resurrect a thread over a year old just to insult the guy??


indeed - there was no need for that


----------



## andy monty

Dubjunkie said:


> well if you have a selection of it at home are you one of those valeters that dont apply it to a car when the customer pays for it?


Or the other option is there is enough stuff in the kit to do a large 4x4.....

you spend all day doing credit crunch busting superminis Why open a new kit if you have 3/4ers of a bottle left from the last car. Just open new box for paperwork, sticker and certificate then e-bay it (from what i assume)


----------



## nicp2007

haha indeed i am a retard thanks guys :thumb:

but to be honest now i am much much more knowlegable i do reed this and think to my self god i am stupid :wall:


----------



## mellowfellow

Detail Ecosse said:


> not yours mate the original poster my friends 2 year old spells better


pmsl.. i was thinking the same :lol:


----------



## Dahl

I just don't get it. Lifeshine, Diamondbrite and supaguard are just a complete waste of money. I was talking to my customer after valeting her 09 plate VW Sirocco and told her that she should get it polished and waxed to keep it in top shape, she told me that it had been treated with supaguard and was told it can never be polished, ever!! WTF!! I don't get what you have done here either. I would rather just polish and wax my vehicle with a few layers and get much better results. Also, I run my own valeting business and just don't have any idea why these valeting companies offer these services. Not exactly I good way to get your customers to come back and spend cash every so often.


----------

